# Temp gauge install



## MattB89 (Feb 14, 2020)

How would I go about putting a temp gauge on a 48 8n? I cannot find anywhere to install the sender


----------



## Denver (Mar 30, 2020)

MattB89 said:


> How would I go about putting a temp gauge on a 48 8n? I cannot find anywhere to install the sender


Only way would be to drill tap the head for a sending unit. Or go with this setup.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

MattB89 said:


> How would I go about putting a temp gauge on a 48 8n? I cannot find anywhere to install the sender


They make a strap on sensor, but these are just slightly better than nothing. Highly inaccurate as any air movement affects the reading. The 8N kit that mounts in the hose is.a far better solution.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Thermostat housing.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

deerhide said:


> Thermostat housing.


Best solution yet. I should.have looked at.my old pickup first. That is where it is mounted.


----------



## Denver (Mar 30, 2020)

MattB89 said:


> How would I go about putting a temp gauge on a 48 8n? I cannot find anywhere to install the sender


My bad 48 does not have to flat spot to drill for sending unit. 1950 does.


----------



## Denver (Mar 30, 2020)

deerhide said:


> Thermostat housing.


Would there be enough room? Thermostat inside.


----------



## MattB89 (Feb 14, 2020)

deerhide said:


> Thermostat housing.


There is no thermostat housing. The thermostat is in the upper radiator hose from what the Manuel says.


----------



## Tintotty (Nov 21, 2020)

Denver said:


> Only way would be to drill tap the head for a sending unit. Or go with this setup.


Where can I buy this set up?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Can this be of any help to you?
www.ntractorclub.com/howtos/pdfs/Water-Temperature-Sender-Installation.pdf


----------

